# Atlantis Dreams



## Sir Elton (Jan 8, 2005)

_Atlantis Dreams_ is my campaign story hour that is set in Atlantis (easily enough) a world with a heavy Psionic basis.  The world is basically Neolithic in feel, with some anachronisms sprinkled in.

*Main Character
*Faroese -- A ranger/druid played by Robert Doyel (a writer of Castles and Crusades).  Faroese is a big bloomed red head from Scandinavian-based land.  She is orphaned and has one brother, who belongs to the cult of Loki.  Faroese admires the Valkyries, but worships in the Cults of Odin and Thor.  Faroese is a very territorial woman who thinks men are pigs, and she hates trolls with a passion (Favored Enemy #1). She is a lesbian.

*Supporting Cast
*Evelyn -- An Auramancer (wind mage or air elementalist).  She is the opposite of Faroese in that she prefers the wind in her hair.  She dreams of flying.  She is also becoming Faroese's favorite as she is also a lesbian.  Evelyn, however, joined the service to find her lost friend, Jason.

 Captain Horatio -- A Dark Elf who is an expatriate of his own people, and have adopted a country for his own.  He is the commander of the _Surprise_, a Ship of the Line, 3rd Line ship (British Frigate from the Napoleonic Wars).

 Major Greson -- Major of the Royal Marines on board the _Surprise_.  He commands the Contingent of the Royal Marines on board the _Surprise_. 

 Jason -- Evelyn's friend who was lost at sea.  Jason washed up on the shores of Atlantis and now lives there.  He has gone through a lot of changes.

*PART ONE:
 THE ORC PIRATES OF THE SEVEN SEAS
*
 This is a summary of our last game.  Faroese had joined the service of her own free will, no press gangs.  She joined to look for allies to help her commit genocide on the trolls.  She hates trolls, and she needed allies.  So she joined the Royal Marines of the Kingdom.  She was assigned to the frigate H.M.S. _Surprise.

_When she found the _Surprise_ she met *Gungren*, the Royal Marines' battle mage; a person who is as prideful as she.  However, she got a wink from the *Loading Master*_,  _who apparently found her attractive.

 She had gone down below, and she found a hammock to call her own.  She also met *Evelyn*, the ship's Auramancer.   After their initial meeting, Faroese had met *Major Greson*, whose attention to detail rubs Faroese the wrong way.  Spit spot and all that, Major Greson gave Faroese a new uniform.  Forced to change into the new, red and white uniform, Faroese changes in front of Evelyn.  Evelyn apparently becomes aroused at the sight of Faroese's body, and asks her all sorts of questions about her tattoos, specifically the tattoo of Yggdrasil on her chest and the tattoo of a battle scene between her and the trolls.  After she had changed, the marines and everyone go topside to meet their captain -- *Captain Horatio*.  After meeting the captain, who had an air of mystery about him, They proceeded with the rollcall.  After everything was done, the _Surprise_ aweighed anchor and started their mission.  To hunt down a band of orc pirates and to bring the King's Justice for their pilliaging of the kingdom's shipping.

 That night, Evelyn and Faroese talked more about themselves and became friends, as their hammocks were close to each other.  And the _Surprise_ sailed on to the night.

*
 THE ORC PIRATES OF THE SEVEN SEAS:
 PART 2*

 And it came to pass . . . 

 After a week on board ship, it's a bright and sunny day.  I happen to be training with the weapons master on the use of the cutlass.  The weapons master, Master Brien, has an average build, but powerful in his own right.  He seems to want to teach me how to use the cutlass, I'm bored with his teachings.

 "Okay, Faroese, the cutlass is a swiping weapon, designed for quick slashes and cutting rather than stabbing," he explains in a droll manner with a nasal voice as he shows me how to hold a cutlass.

 "You have any questions?"

 "No."

 "Okay, try it out on the dummy, and see how it works out," he says.  He motions over to a dummy stuffed with straw and put on a simple frame. 

  I take hold of the cutlass, and sipe with it, in short, fast motions, spliting open the fabric that holds the straw in.  The slashes I make is very precise, but I'm bored with it.  The cuts are so small that none of the straw is ever falling out.

 A fellow marine pipes up, "Hey, I bet it's different than that heavy axe you carry around with you!"

 "Yes, it is different."

 Another sailor says, "I bet it's lighter as well."

 "A little."

 Brien looks at me with a puzzling expression.  He's probably wondering why I am not getting anything out of my lessons.  He continues to droll in in that annoyingly nasal voice of his.  "Well, your work is fancy, but fancy work won't work until you have the basics. I'd like you to try some basic chopping motions with your cutlass.  Try and cut the dummy's arm off."

 I look bored, and lift the cutlass, and slam it down on the dummy's arm.  The cutlass bounces of with a little nick.  The Weapons Master, Master Brien, shakes his head disapprovingly.  

 "Look, you have to put some umph into it.  Grip the cutlass' hilt with a firm grip and then put some power into your swing.  Use your strength," he tells me.  I eventually drop the cutlas, and walk away.  I'm bored with the instruction.

 Master Brien looks at me and says, "You have a problem with using new weapons, recruit?"

 "When they are useless, yes."

 He picks up the cutlass and puts it back into it's scabbard.  "That's a bad attitude, recruit.  The Royal Marines learn how to use a variety of weapons to the best of their ability."

 "I can use the cutlass. I just don't care to. It is an inferior weapon, and inferior weaposn have no purpose. Why waste time on something so useless?"

 Brien takes out another weapon, a long thin sword and unsheaths it.  "No weapon is inferior to another, just that one weapon may be inferior in certain situations."  He twirls around and thrusts, thrusting the long thin sword into the heart of the dummy. "With the right ammount of training, you can kill and be effective with just about any weapon in situations where they call for them."

 "I can kill already. The weapon doesn't matter for that, and thinking it does means you rely on it. You'd be dead without a weapon."

 "Yes, that is true, but take your axe," he takes out an axe. "Now, where do you suppose that an axe fighter's weakness lies?"

 "Within the wielder."

 "There is a split second between the axe fighter's set up and let go," he explains.  "A split second too long.  In other words, an axe fighter has an advantage over someone who wields this."  Brien takes out a very big, very powerful sword that it takes all the strength in his two hands to lift.

 "Not true. Skill is all that matters. You can make an enemy think you plan to attack one way, then cut the other. Even with an axe, or that. Size of the weapon isn't important, if you're strong, and fast enough to strike with death."

 The weapon master looks annoyed.  "Class, dismissed until tomorrow.  It seems that you are pretty stubborn, Miss Faroese."

 The other marines return to their regular duties, relieving the marines patrolling the ship.  I continue to do whatever it is I am supposed to do next, and that is to watch the other sailors.  As a Royal Marine, I also police the ship. 

 Not long after word, Major Greson walks up to me and stands in my face. "Recruit, what is this I hear about you disrespecting Master Brien?"

 "The man seeks to teach people to do stupid things."

 "Is that so?"

 Major Greson picks up a pail of water, some lye soap, and a brush. "You need a lesson in humility, recruit. You are going to scrub the upper quarterdeck clean.  And when you are finished, you are going to scrub the main deck and the lower quarterdeck.  Is that clear, Faroese?"

 I nod.

 "I want everything spit spot and shiny.  I will be inspecting your work later, Faroese.  Just count yourself blessed that you aren't in irons awaiting a scourging!"

 I wait for him to leave, and when he does, I laugh at him out loud.  I also start scrubbing the deck, thinking about how rediculous the whole thing is.  I was minding my own business when the captain was angry with me. 

 Captain Horiato then says in that authorative voice of his, "Major Greson, put that woman in irons!"  

 Knowing that he is pointing at me I stand, and run and jump off into the water.  I didn't get a chance to do so, however.  Two marines grabbed me before I could jump into the deep.  I fight in their grip, trying to wriggle my way free, but the marines have a tight hold on my wrists.  They drag me down into the hold of the ship and into the brig.  The brig had enough shadow and light to see, and they threw me into a cell that was mostly made of iron bars.  My heart burned with pride and hate as my two comrades fasten the iron manacles around my wrists.  They then leave and close the door, I then sit there, uncaring about my situation.  Which I thought was rediculous. 

 It was only after an hour that Evelyn shows up with some navy food and hard tack.  He did my best to ignore her.  She then says, ""Look, they are only trying to help you."

 "Help?" I laugh more, and louder.

 "Come on, Faroese, life here on a ship is different than in the woods," she says with that light sexy voice of hers.

 "This is no life. When it docks, I am leaving."

 "It's a regimental life," Evelyn explains to me.  "Life on ship has to be regimented. Law and order must be maintained."

 "So, one has to do stupid things, for no purpose? That's not regimented. It's idiocy."

 "It may be stupid, but look at what we are going to be dealing with, orc pirates."

 "Then they should be teaching us to fight... not how to fight differently. I know how to kill."

 "Knowing how to kill, and knowing different ways to kill are two different things," Evelyn explains as she takes out a thin long sword.  "I have my magic, but there are times when this comes in handy.  Master Brien is the Weapons Master on this ship for a reason.  He is the best in his trade, and that is teaching soldiers how to fight well with most any weapon."

 "There is no  difference between hacking an arm off with a cutlass, and doing it with my axe...."

 "Master Brien was trying to train you in the best possible way to use a rapier," Evelyn says as she sheaths her sword.  "He needed you to start with a weapon that is like an axe but is also a sword.  So that you can get used to the different weights."

 "He should have asked me what weapons I knew how to use. He assumes all I can fight with is an axe."

 "Well, that is his mistake," Evelyn said.  "But he is the teacher, and it is his job to make sure that everyone fights effectively."

 "I'm not going to kill Orcs with a rapier. I'm going to kill them with whatever it takes. Doesn't that mean effectiveness?"

 "But why be stubborn about it?" she asks.  "Can't you incorporate one style with the other?  What's wrong with being effective and versatile?"

 "Its the SAME style! A cutlass and an axe are the SAME. So what if it weighs less.... And, I can already use a rapier."

 "no, it is not," Evelyn evenly explains.  "There are many different styles to the same weapon."  I ddidn't listen, or cared about what she says.  I just look away.

 She puts down the food, and her drink.  "Here, it's my ration of grog and some food I had the cook prepare for you."

 I push it back to her. "It's not mine. I don't deserve it."

 "Look.  Eat and drink something.  I insist." She pushes it back.

 "Fine. I take the tray in."

 "Good."  With that, she leaves.  I leave the food and drink where it is, not caring about it in any way.  About a half an hour later, the marines come down and take me out of the cell.  They unlock the chains and march me up to the main deck.  I've been under the top deck for so long that the light blinds me.  They march me towards a frame built of wood and fastened together with nails.  

 Captain Horiato says, "Prepare to deal out punishment."

 "You'd best kill me, or, I will kill all of you," I say with conviction and determination. 

 "That is not an option, Miss Faroese," said the Captain.  "I need you badly.  You will get ten lashings for disrespect for a superior officer, and ten lashings for trying to dissert your post.  Is that clear?"

 I laugh at him. "I don't need you."

 He nods, and they tie me to the frame.  One of the men tears my shirt off, baring my skin to the air.  He then pulls on what sounds like a leather whip, and proceeds.  *CRACK!* a mountain of pain ripples through my body.  It feels so good, that I scream, "Woohoo! NINETEEN MORE!""

 *CRACK* the whip bites into my flesh. again the mountain of pain.  He does it a third, a fourth, and a fifth time.  Each time, pain courses through your body, and my back begins to bleed.  A sixth, seventh, eighth, and ninth time.  It's done with a regular motion that I begin to lose my sense of time as I am swimming in the pain.

 "Looks like I'm going to need another uniform," I say, enjoying it.  Then came the next *CRACK!*  Blood is running now and my enjoyment has turned to a burning hatred.  They are defacing my tattoo of my troll victory!

 "You will die for defacing me,"  I vow to the Captain.  *Crack!*  the pain comes back a few more times, five, six?  I decide to let sleep take me.  Before I fall into the hynotic embrace, I see Captain Horatio speaking to Major Greson.  I was too exhausted from the pain to care, as I fall into the soft embrace of sleep. 

 I feel that am lying in bed, only to feel a prodding at my back.  I hear, "Wake up, Miss Faroese" from a man.  I open my eyes to find my chest and my back are bandaged. Pain stabs me in the back, and I wince from it. 

 "Good afternoon, Miss Faroese," this man said.  "It seems that you either went to sleep during your punishment or became exhausted."

 "I fell asleep."

 "I see," said this young man.  "I'm the ship's doctor.  It's my duty to see that the injured and infirm are well.  Captain Horatio was not pleased with the Major, for the record."

 "And, I'm supposed to care?"

 "You're a very stubborn woman, Miss Faroese," he says.  "And the stubborness has brought you a dire consequence."

 "Sure, it has."

 He motions to the bandages around your tender back.

 "So what? I will heal."

 "It seems that it hasn't harmed your pride," the doctor said.  "Your punishment was very lenient.  They could have scuttled you along the bottom of the ship."

 "They are going to wish they had."

 "Oh? Is your pride worth their lives?"

 "More."

 "Yes, well, your back will be tender for a couple of days.  You will be off duty for a period of a week to heal," the Doctor said.  "Doctor's orders.  It also seems that your tattoo is ruined on your back."

 I yell out something in my native tongue, and then smile. "Get out of my way."

 The Doctor stands back as you try to get up.  Pain shoots through my body from my back.
 I ignore the pain, but it still is there. I stand up weakly and say, "Leave."  The doctor leaves, and I cast a simple spell of healing.  The wounds close, so I sit down and relax.  

 The pain is still there, little stabbing motions of pain beneath my skin.  I whisper to myself, "When the time comes to fight the orcs, I will make sure you all suffer."

 It was not long until the door opens.  Captain Horatio, the captain of the _Suprise_, is gracing me with a visit.  I look at him as he speaks.  "Well, it seems that you still have that look of revenge, soldier," says Captain Horatio.  "I don't know what happened to you in the past, but you did a disorderly thing there."

 He pauses and then continues, "I wish to apologize for the Major's behavior. It's his job to make sure you all work smoothly."

 "Funny. I thought his job was to make sure all the Orcs get killed. Or, is that your job?" I say to him.

 "It's all our jobs. It's our orders," he explains.  "But we cannot win if there is disorder in the ranks.  Chaos on ship means total defeat."

 "The enemy will not fight as you do, so, it is best to have chaos, and expect chaos. That way, when order is given, it can be dealt with. Unexpected chaos... leads to death. But, it doesn't matter. You fight your way."

 "Point two.  If you want respect on this ship, you have to earn it," he explains as he takes off his hat.  Suddenly, I find myself staring into the eyes of a dark elf.  "You can't automatically gain the respect you need all the time.  A little humility will do you some good.  I learned that the hard way."

 "I don't care for respect here. What I have seen has not impressed me."

 "I don't know what your problem is, Faroese," Horatio explained.  "But both of us are not so different.  I came from a people that was similar to yours, and I have adopted my country as my own in time. You may be out of water, but when we contact the orc pirates, you will be impressed quite enough.  I'll guarantee it."

 "I know nothing of your people, so, I do not claim to say if we are different or not. It doesn't matter. But, when the Orcs come, they will fall before the edge of my axe."

 "Now, since you have quite healed thyself, you may return to your own hammock," the Captain says, looking at your bandages.  "Unless you rather stay in the sick bay."

 "I'll return to my hammock."

 "Good. We are getting closer to our quarry.  So, you might want to be prepared."

 I nod, and I return to your hammock, only to find that the sun has gone down.  The sky has a mostly purple cast to it, looking outside.  I find Evelyn there, so I walk up to her.  I hug her and say, "Thanks, for offering me food."

 She hugs me back in a wonderful embrace, "you're welcome."

 Then, I sit down, and prepare myself for the morrow

 "Those bandages look awful," she says.

 "I will be fine, Evelyn."

 She begins to strip off her uniform.  "Fine?  In a couple of hours?"

 I watch her undress, and nod. "Yes, I am blessed."

 The men then coo at Evelyn's stripping.

 I look at them and snarl. "Shut up, pigs."

 The men all laugh.  Evelyn, for the first time, looks a bit embarrassed.

 I walk over to one of them, and punch him in the face.  The pig rubbs his own mouth. "Look, the bird has a temper," he says.

 I hit him again, harder this time.  He then stumbles to the ground, out cold with a bleeding lip.  Everyone looks at me.  Girl, that felt good. 

 "You will respect me, and you will respect Evelyn. We are not your lust objects, We are your equals. If you cannot learn that, I will teach it to you,"  I announce.  One of the men salutes me, with either a look of determination or pride.  Never the less, I put my hand above my eye and salute him back.  It has suddenly gone quiet. 

 I turn around and walk back to Evelyn. "Make sure he's not hurt. We will meet the Orcs soon. The Captain told me, himself."

 Evelyn hurries to him, and then says, "He only has a split lip, he'll survive."

 I nod. "Men, we are to ready ourselves for battle. When it comes, you are expected to fight well, and fight as you are trained. You will do this."

 They nod in my direction.  "Now, is there anything else, or, can you return to your normal duties and activities?"

 "No, nothing else."  They return to their duties.  The other women look at me with some respect.  I look at them and walk a bit closer, lowering my voice so the men cannot hear. 

 "You must learn to stand up for yourself, and each other. You are strong, and must show it," I whisper.

 One of them says, "They don't bother us.  It's the both of you that's got them."

 I laugh softly. "If it were not us, it would be you. That doesn't change anything."

 I smile at them, and then at Evelyn. "You're still naked."

 "Yes," she said.

 I just laugh, then sit down, and lay back. "This voyage just gets better..."


----------

